# The engine that rarely shuts up



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I purchased an Athearn Genesis Challenger at a train show recently. Works well with one major annoyance. When power is applied to the track it starts with the idle noise. When stopped it keeps idling. I can turn of the steam chuffs and other sounds but it still idles. Is this just the way they are? Currently I park it on a siding with a separate switch to cut the power when I want it silent.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Wich decoder brand and/or model?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Wich decoder brand and/or model?


I do not know if it is the early run with the MRC or the later with the Tsunami. I believe it to be the earlier but that is just a hunch.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You possibly could dig this info on Athearn's website with the part number.

If MRC,I can't help,sorry.If a Tsunami,try giving CV113 a value of 120,all automatic sounds should mute themselves approx. 30 seconds after all manually controlled features (throttle=0,lights,horn,bell,etc) are turned off.Full featured Tsunami's have this CV,Athearn's supplied may not.Hope this helps.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You don't say which controller you're using but all have a mute function, it may be dependant on the decoder as to which fnc #. Some have an emergency stop which will kill the sound.

Have checked the Tsunami manual. It appears it has a quiet mode which mutes the decoder when the engine is not being used. To activate set CV 113 to any non xero value between 1 and255. This sets the ammont of time in tenth second increments that the decoder will wait before turning off the audio. A setting of 120 corresponds to 12 seconds.

Sorry, same as BJ said. Don't you think you ought to change your user name Brakeman?&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Best thread title ever!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

It did not come with the manual, down side of second hand. I think I have the MRC at this point since nothing from the Tsunami one I found online helps.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

F8 is usually a mute/shut down function for most sound decoders.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I checked the book that came with my Athearn N scale Big Boy (MRC) and they have no "Quiet mode" CV,wich leaves only F8 to silent the loco manually.Unfortunately,you have to dial the loco's address to do sr have shut-down switches on parking tracks.


----------

